# Front End Squeek, torsion bars.



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

A couple of my buddies, that have the same truck have the same noise that I do when turning. There is a loud squeek. I'm wondering how many others have the same noise, I'm not concerened, I'm just wondering if most, if not all of these trucks exhibit this?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...u'r talking about when you crank the steering wheel to the limit either left or right? Me too!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*figure its atleast 80%*



lumbee said:


> ...u'r talking about when you crank the steering wheel to the limit either left or right? Me too!


 Thanks, I would've made a poll, but don't see the feature anywhere on this site.


----------



## nissmo33 (Mar 6, 2010)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> Thanks, I would've made a poll, but don't see the feature anywhere on this site.


Got an 87 pops and squeeks when i take a hard turn. must be pretty common.


----------



## GordonW (Jun 25, 2010)

Haven't looked, but I suspect there's some sort of 'limit stop' in there, that is rubbing/creaking when the steering is cranked all the way over one side or the other. My '89 does it too... only if I have the wheel cranked all the way over one side or the other...

Regards,
Gordon.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

It is definitely the steering stops. Check under the front end, you'll see the stops. They used to have caps on them that made them quieter I believe, but many/most are now gone.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

x2 on the steering stops, the plastic cap that goes on has worn away. you can apply grease to the stop or replace the plastic cap.


----------



## soreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

I had some front end sounds in my hardbody that were solved by following this guide:

Nissan Suspension Popping Noise Fix: Off-Road.com


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Friend of mine just got a 95hb king cab...same squeak when he turns either way!


----------

